# ‘Bigfoot’ Wants Barnett in Strikeforce GP - says he's a filthy person



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

> “I’ve been fighting since 2004 and have never had any issues with another athlete, even the most stuck-up,” berättar Silva. “Friendship, for me, is everything, but Josh is a weird guy, a guy who doesn’t greet you when you enter the elevator, doesn’t even say ‘good morning.’ It’s how he treats Brazilian fighters especially. It’s the same thing with [Barnett and] Werdum.
> 
> “But when [Barnett] sees Fedor, Dana White or Fertitta, he runs to them and stays by their side all the time. He makes me sick. He’s the classic kiss-ass, a rude man. I really want to face Barnett and I’ve already said I consider him a filthy person, even though he is a great fighter, and that I’ll beat him up and close both of his eyes.”


http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Bi...rikeforce-GP-Has-Harsh-Words-for-Lesnar-32388


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

Bigfoot has a lot to say recently eh?

"Bigfoot booored....sooo bored...me talk now"


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Well that's pretty tough, but so am I, so I guess I could deal with it if another fighter doesn't say "good morning" to me.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Bigfoots really sharing his feelings now.  I hope this one happens eventually.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

They should just do this fight in Japan so they can both cheat away to there hearts desire.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dear Antonio Silva

Shut the fark up

sincerely UFC_OWNS a concerned fan(but not yours)


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Id like to see the fight after reem KOs him and sergie KOs josh ^^


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Whats with all the sudden shit talking from big foot? Is he trying to get publicity and get his name out there or what?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

After beating Fedor the guy went from BigFoot Silva to BigMouth Silva... Someone needs to shut this big retard up! He takes the Brazilian shit way to far...

Saying comments like ill shut both of his eyes is a obvious (Hey guys remember i beat Fedor?!) comment, i cant wait till Barnett or Overeem makes his retarded face look that much more retarded looking


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Maybe he isn't talking anymore than normal, just for once people are reporting it?


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't think it will be the GP final, but its a good match up for once both guys are eliminated.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I don't think it will be the GP final, but its a good match up for once both guys are eliminated.


Either Barnett or Kharitonov is going to the finals, that's for sure. I hope to see a fight between the losers of the semifinals.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> They should just do this fight in Japan so they can both cheat away to there hearts desire.


Man you are on a roll recently. Do you even read?

Where did he mention anything of Barnett and his roids? It isn't even about that. 

:confused03::sarcastic12:


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

This Cagepotato article contains Barnett's twitter response, which I'll bold:



> Any time two heavyweights with a history of testing positive get into a bi-lingual war of words, you can book us for a ringside seat. Such was the case this week when Josh Barnett and Antonio “Bigfoot” Silva launched into the now nearly obligatory online fighter beef session. Silva got the ball rolling during an interview with Sherdog, wherein (apparently apropos of nothing) he lashed out at Barnett for – among other things – ignoring Brazilian fighters on elevators. So … that was weird.
> 
> If we had to guess, we’d say Bigfoot is feeling a little lonely and cranky after being kind of overlooked in all the hype, speculation and gratuitous match-up fantasizing that’s gone on since the UFC-Strikeforce merger. After all, Bigfoot became the latest dude to slay the unslayable Fedor Emelianenko back in February. You’d think that was worth something, right? And then pictures of Barnett exchanging bro-grabs with Dana White show up on the Internet? Why, that’d be enough to set any giant’s blood to a boilin’. His attacks, along with Barnett’s response are after the jump.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Man you are on a roll recently. Do you even read?
> 
> Where did he mention anything of Barnett and his roids? It isn't even about that.
> 
> :confused03::sarcastic12:


He doesn't have to he basically said Barnett is a horrible human being and considering BigFoots history there is a saying let him without sin cast the first stone. Well BigFoot has some sins. The point is I don't exactly think the guy who got caught cheating is a very good person and is certainly in no position to go around judging other people. 
_(Disclaimer no religious meaning is to be interpreted from this post) _


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Big Foot sure has a mouth on him now that he's beaten Fedor. Must be listening to the yes men in his camp.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> He doesn't have to he basically said Barnett is a horrible human being and considering BigFoots history there is a saying let him without sin cast the first stone. Well BigFoot has some sins. The point is I don't exactly think the guy who got caught cheating is a very good person and is certainly in no position to go around judging other people.
> _(Disclaimer no religious meaning is to be interpreted from this post) _


Sure.:confused03:

So by your logic anyone that has ever done anything wrong cannot call anyone out on anything. Right...

I don't see how explaining that Barnett is a prick in his eyes, has anything to do with him being caught with roads once.

I guess no one can have an opinion (even if he is being a big mouth lately) if they have ever done anything wrong.

Good logic. We'd have a quiet world.


----------



## PanKrato (Mar 5, 2007)

Stoning someone is not the same as criticising someone.

Just wanted to get that out there considering that Christ was defending a prostitute from Capital Punishment when He said "whoever has no sin cast the first stone," and not from criticism.

Personally I don't like Bigfoot or Barnett, but I want to see (or read) how they do.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

I obviously think he can say what he wants. He can criticize Barnett and vice versa. Someone can post and criticism one of them, then get criticized by other posters. All good.

But I do have to admit, that when I think about it, a guy who has been found to have cheated by using horse steroids to increase his performance in beating the shit out of someone, is calling someone "a filthy person" over his failure to exchange pleasantries in passing social situations.

That is kind of weird.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

SmackyBear said:


> I obviously think he can say what he wants. He can criticize Barnett and vice versa. Someone can post and criticism one of them, then get criticized by other posters. All good.
> 
> But I do have to admit, that when I think about it, a guy who has been found to have cheated by using horse steroids to increase his performance in beating the shit out of someone, is calling someone "a filthy person" over his failure to exchange pleasantries in passing social situations.
> 
> That is kind of weird.



The difference is, what did Silva get caught once? People mess up. He was making peanuts. Has he since? Barnett has multiple times, blatantly cheating after already getting in trouble for it.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I think its going to be Barnett and Overeem in the end which will be a awesome ass fight!

Big foot is a dumbass


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> The difference is, what did Silva get caught once? People mess up. He was making peanuts. Has he since? Barnett has multiple times, blatantly cheating after already getting in trouble for it.


I'm not comparing their steroid records, because Bigfoot isn't ripping into Barnett for steroids. He's doing it for Barnett being somewhat aloof.

I just think it's funny that he can call Barnett a filthy person for doing something so minor, when he likely doesn't think he's a filthy person for doing something much more serious.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I'm with you on this one Smacky. This is all about Barnett as a person instead of his steriod problems. If it comes to it they can fight after the Grand Prix because I don't think either guy will make it to the finals.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I can't stand Josh Barnett, massive dick head, well said Big Foot!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Bigfoot is the least Brazilian Brazilian in MMA anyway.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The least Brazilian Brazilian in MMA? Would you mind explaining that to me? That is a little confusing statement.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> I think its going to be Barnett and Overeem in the end which will be a awesome ass fight!
> 
> Big foot is a dumbass


That's the conclusion I came to myself. He thinks now that he beat a undersized overweight aging Fedor now he can take any fighter or at least thats what I get from him as of late and if they did fight I would expect Barnett to beat him rather easily IMO.

However, he could be doing Barnett a favor by stoking a fire, if the tournament is canceled I would expect Dana to send Barnett packing but if there is some hype around this fight he might give it a second thought and keep Barnett for a wile.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't think the Grand Prix is going to be cancelled. This will probably be the last tournament that Zuffa does. Plus the way Barnett and Dana looked at the Summit, I think Barnett is secure.


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

He's been bigheaded ever since he beat Fedor imo.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I don't think the Grand Prix is going to be cancelled. This will probably be the last tournament that Zuffa does. Plus the way Barnett and Dana looked at the Summit, I think Barnett is secure.


I actually don't think SF is over, I think Zuffa will keep it around and use it to run GP events in the future at different weights maybe as well, I think it will become like the the K-1 of Zuffa where all the credible belts will be held in the UFC, SF will still have there own champs but it will be the GP winners that hold all the credits.

AT the end of the day SF does have a strong fan base, it is still on the rise, it is making Money, its not really harming the UFC, it does have a good TV contract, why would Zuffa buy it and want to destroy it when they can use it as an extra part of there organisation running a slightly different angle like hosting the GP's and it be a win for them.

In fact SF could be good the the UFC, because if Showtime views that may have the channel to watch Boxing get into MMA as well though SF then they may start wanting more MMA and start buying UFC PPV's.

Does not really make sense for a company to buy a company that is doing well just to destroy it even if you beak competition form there existing company, when they can run both situationally with a slight twist, the GP'd been the answer, and do well with both, as for bringing fighters from on promotion to the other, they can do that anyway without closing one off.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That does sounds like an interesting idea but I think Zuffa will shut down Strikeforce when the Showtime deal ends. Just to give you a good idea that the Zuffa will shut down Strikeforce, they shut down the WEC. Then again the WEC was barely making buck.


----------



## BronxBruceWayne (May 15, 2009)

well ya best skin that smoke wagon then boy, cuz dems fightin words!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Dude, I'm just lying down the facts. Since Zuffa has existed they have owned four different promotions besides the UFC. What did they do with three of those promotions? They shut them down!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Everybody knows Barnett's a pariah in the MMA world. Just look at the way he conducted the post fight interview grabbing Gus' mic. He is a good fighter, an extremely arrogant one though. 

I think BigFoot would beat Barnett, unfortunately he's not going to make it there. So Overeem will do the job.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I agree that Barnett is an arrogant fighter. He is one of those fighters that lets himself get full of himself because of his talent. Then there is the fact he roids.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> The difference is, what did Silva get caught once? People mess up. He was making peanuts. Has he since? Barnett has multiple times, blatantly cheating after already getting in trouble for it.


It helps to know that he did cheat but I dont think Barnett did and you stating he blatantly cheated just tells me you dont know his case well enough to speak about it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Barnett admit to cheating the last time. The only thing that he has been trying to do is get his liscence reinstated. Technically the only thing that the CSAC did was deny him a liscence.


----------

